# Willard Dog Training Area work day



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

We (Weber River Retriever Club) have been asked by Val Bachman (DWR) to help with some work out at the Willard Bay Dog area this weekend. I know that it is late notice, but here are the details...

This Saturday July 13th. They will be meeting @ 0630.
The info that I have is that they are mainly working at picking up trash and mending fences. The DWR will be there and will have the tools and hardware for any major work that they are wanting done. You only need to bring work gloves and your body. This is a great chance to make improvements in our home grounds!

The NAVDA Club will be out there helping as well, it will be a good chance to meet some new people and improve our training areas. Also for those of you that have Dedicated Hunter Tags, you can get hours here.

Please spread the word and lets try and make a good showing out there. Hopefully it wont take but a couple hours.

Call or e-mail with any questions
[email protected]

801-686-3714
Eric


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

See you there Eric, but I don't know about this.:neutral: It seems like I'm mixing company with a pretty shady element.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

There will be plenty of pointing people there as well so you won't have to hang with retrieverites if you don't want to!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

lol.... I was talking about the pointing people. lol I know some of those guys....:grin:


----------

